
Ireland Lacrosse sacrifice place in 'Medicine Game' tournament for greater good - bryanrasmussen
https://www.rte.ie/sport/other-sport/2020/0905/1163463-iroquois-nationals-lacrosse-ireland-world-games/
======
chrisbennet
Reminds me of Jack Sock vs. Lleyton Hewitt act of sportsmanship:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JvhLq09FaZg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JvhLq09FaZg)

